# Just some doodles and some acrylic paintings...I'm new to this!



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I've drawn horses for as long as I can remember, and even though i know I've gotten better....they always end up looking cartoonish.
Here's just a couple of pictures of things I've done. The painting is acrylic and it's the first horse I've ever tried to paint. It was a Christmas present for a friend.
I'd love to get into some oils, but I need to find a job first haha.









Gypsy Vanner









The beginning of my Gypsy Vanner acrylic painting.









Finished product









Arabian. This is a picture of a picture since my scanner wasn't working :/

Some others that I've done:









Love birds are my current project









Opus and Bill. Anyone recognize the comic?









Scooby-Doo









Koi fish









Schnauzer I did for my mom

Any comments and suggestions are welcome!
-Kelsey


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

very nice work. Love your style.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Awww the schnauzer one is adorable! I have no suggestions as I have no talent for drawing or painting haha. They look wonderful.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

These are great! I love them


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the Koi.

As for the horses, do you want my honest advice? I shall assume you do.

YOu are really close to haveing enough accuracy to make the horse feel real, that it occupies space and has weight and is sitting or pushing off the ground.

However, sometimes it looks a bit like you are "fudging" it. I mean, you need to really spend some time looking in detail at how the horse is put together; the legs for example. YOur horse's rear legs kind of have a hock, then there are some bumps down below it, so I am not sure what those are? Really look at the front leg and how straight it is exept the knee. Look at how the weighted shoulder will be higher than the non weighted, and same goes for the hip.

The muscleing of the chest area of the first picture is really good but then the front leg (left) is a bit wonky.

the Gypsy vanner has a pretty good action feel to it, just minor things in the rear legs that just dont read quite right.

Lastly, and I feel like I am being awfully harsh, horse's heads are pretty large. Yours seem a bit too small for their bodies. Check your porportions.

Did I go overboard? Dont' feel bad. I assume that people want details. So I oblige. HOpe I have not hurt your feelings.
There is potential, that's why I take the time to resond at length.


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

wow there amazing


----------

